# Rate the avatar of the person above you



## Chickenmum

Okay, there is one on BYC, I'll start one on here. 

     Rate the avatar of the person above you, on a scale from one to ten.
     Go.


----------



## Kooshie

5


----------



## Evilkitty162

5


----------



## Rooster#3

7


----------



## michickenwrangler

7


----------



## Ranch Girl

10


----------



## Nature Watcher

Uh...

0?

(I don't have one yet either.)


----------



## GeeseRCool

10!   love it!


----------



## cleo

10


----------



## bella1210

4


----------



## I is me

1463464465357 for the blank space!


----------



## aimee

10


----------



## ChickenGirl11

10


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Time to get cracking chickengirl!


----------



## vitamin A

7


----------



## cleo

10


----------



## aimee

4


----------



## Dutchgirl

Love that frog, 9 - gonna go add an avatar RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Budlady

8 love this one


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

4


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

7, the chicks are cute


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

10


----------



## craftymama86

...5?  It's hard to tell what it is. Looks like a grill but I can't tell what's on it, lol.


----------



## wolftracks

10   yeah bunnies!


----------



## craftymama86

Yeah! 10, seriously look at that cute ball of fluff!!!


----------



## wolftracks

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Yeah! 10, seriously look at that cute ball of fluff!!!


Ah 10 again! LOL

That's my boy Wascal


----------



## Fierlin

7, sweet! Like the name too. #

Mine's taking a while to upload, but it should be done soon.


----------



## craftymama86

Yep yep, 10 again, LOL.

He's a cutie. The white one in my pic is Charlie, the red in the back is Lola.  Is yours an English Angora? I'm new to rabbits but he looks like an English Angora. 


HAHA, I took too long to post.


----------



## wolftracks

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Yep yep, 10 again, LOL.
> 
> He's a cutie. The white one in my pic is Charlie, the red in the back is Lola.  Is yours an English Angora? I'm new to rabbits but he looks like an English Angora.
> 
> 
> HAHA, I took too long to post.


10 again! LOL

He's a double mane Lionhead


----------



## Fierlin

7


----------



## craftymama86

8 


@wolftracks - close enough, LOL. Just as cute anyways.


----------



## Fierlin

8

Aww, isn't he sweet! 
(I'm glad I managed to gets the one-leg snaps of my chicken. I can always be amused by looking at them. )


----------



## stitchcounting

10 yummy one legged chicken soup


----------



## appaloosa 239

5


----------



## Southern by choice

Haven't seen this thread before! Fun!

ok so .... apaloosa239... definitely a ...

*10*


----------



## appaloosa 239

9


----------



## Azriel

10


----------



## Southern by choice

These are two of my LGD's... A great Pyrenees and an Anatolian!

ahhhh... Azriel posted.... because I LOVE YOUR DOG... CLEARLY
 a ...

10


----------



## appaloosa 239

9 I'm more of a cat person.


----------



## Azriel

I'm not a huge Pyr fan (groomers nightmare), but I love your Anatolian, and that is a great photo so..
10


----------



## Southern by choice

... jk... we have a few cats... only one that is worth anything though, and she is the sweetest thing ever but awesome hunter!

My livestock Guardians... well they are worth their weight in gold! 

Is that your horse in the pic? Beautiful!


----------



## appaloosa 239

9


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank You... I owned  grooming shops and did show grooming and also pet grooming so no biggy for me... I LOVE hairy dogs! Just don't want to scissor anymore Standard poodles ever again. LOL


----------



## appaloosa 239

Southern by choice said:


> ... jk... we have a few cats... only one that is worth anything though, and she is the sweetest thing ever but awesome hunter!
> 
> My livestock Guardians... well they are worth their weight in gold!
> 
> Is that your horse in the pic? Beautiful!


No, thats just a photo I found but I love it! here is my horse:


----------



## Fierlin

8 :]


----------



## bcnewe2

9 for 1 legged chickens!


----------



## AshleyFishy

8


----------



## appaloosa 239

10


----------



## Fierlin

8


----------



## appaloosa 239

8


----------



## Goat Whisperer

8.5


----------



## Southern by choice

10


----------



## Sweetened

9!


----------



## Southern by choice

10

and  a pyr and an anatolian always deserve a "10"


----------



## bonbean01

10   beautiful dogs!


----------



## Southern by choice

11 oh yeah... can't do that so a 

10 for "Buckwheat" the ram lamb!

and thanks I love Callie and D


----------



## bonbean01

Awww....thanks...I am quite taken with his unusual colouring and so glad he will be going across the road as our neighbour's herd sire when he's older and I get to watch him mature...he is quite a bit bigger now than that pic on my profile!!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

10! Such a handsome guy!


----------



## Hens and Roos

love the goat! 10


----------



## elbesta

7  cropped the ears


----------



## wooliewabbits

9

What breed of goat is that?


----------



## kinder

9
Sweetness.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

10!


----------



## kinder

Ah, Thank you G.W. and right back ya...
10!


----------



## M.L. McKnight

Solid 8.


----------



## kinder

7


----------



## M.L. McKnight

2.317


----------



## happy acres

Um....6?


----------



## M.L. McKnight

I will take my rooster and leave this thread...


----------



## happy acres

Aw, don't be mad. 7?


----------



## M.L. McKnight

No no no... My rooster was rated a 6 by a jar of pickles, poor fella is out in the yard molting


----------



## happy acres

Hey! Those are blue ribbon prize pickles! But tell him to buck up, I'm sure the hens think he is extremely sexy.


----------



## M.L. McKnight

That is a picture of my Cuckoo Lemon Maran named Clucker. He is a bit of a hound and doesn't care what the hens think.


----------



## appaloosa 239

8


----------



## Farmin' Girl

9


----------



## happy acres

8


----------



## kinder

8


----------



## appaloosa 239

9.5


----------



## happy acres

Solid 10


----------



## appaloosa 239

Thanks  9


----------



## kinder

9....


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

9


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

8


----------



## Trucker19

8


----------



## Poka_Doodle

7


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

9


----------



## Poka_Doodle

8


----------



## LukeMeister

9


----------



## babsbag

8


----------



## LukeMeister

7


----------



## Poka_Doodle

8


----------



## LukeMeister

9


----------



## Chicken Girl

10


----------



## LukeMeister

9


----------



## Chicken Girl

10


----------



## LukeMeister

9


----------



## Poka_Doodle

9


----------



## LukeMeister

9


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10, its super cute


----------



## LukeMeister

Thanks
9 Who is the roo in your avatar? He's a pretty chicken.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10
Thanks, He was Shadow my Speckeled Sussex rooster that we let go of in July. I might change mine to a favorite photo from fair though


----------



## LukeMeister

9 Oh cool!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10
Thanks, I miss him. I will change mine is a sec


----------



## LukeMeister

9
k


----------



## SkyWarrior

8 -- but I'm not a big bunny fan.


----------



## LukeMeister

SkyWarrior said:


> 8 -- but I'm not a big bunny fan.


7  Everyone is a "big bunny fan"


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10
I agree


----------



## Chicken Girl

9


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

8


----------



## Poka_Doodle

8


----------



## LukeMeister

9


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10
What is that rabbit's name


----------



## LukeMeister

9 Her name is Tribble. A tribble is a fury "pet" that reproduces like crazy -- like rabbits -- in star trek and I'm a trekkie so I named her Tribble. ^-^


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10
Nice


----------



## LukeMeister

9


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## LukeMeister

9


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## LukeMeister

9


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## LukeMeister

9


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## Scooby308

9


----------



## sadieml

10
What a great sport!  I can't believe he(she) stood still for all that doing-up AND a picture(or is it photo-shopped?).  GREAT 'stache, I love pipes, and btw is that a fez?   'Cause, you know, fezzes are COOL. (re Dr. Who)


----------



## Poka_Doodle

9
Cool blow up


----------



## LukeMeister

sadieml said:


> 10
> What a great sport!  I can't believe he(she) stood still for all that doing-up AND a picture(or is it photo-shopped?).  GREAT 'stache, I love pipes, and btw is that a fez?   'Cause, you know, fezzes are COOL. (re Dr. Who)


Yeah! Fezzes are cool!

7


----------



## Poka_Doodle

8
Be nice to me and I will be nice back


----------



## sadieml

*10
AWESOME ribbon!  You should be very proud of yourself and your girls.  We are toying with the idea of showing my sons wether.  Our state fair is now and we can't afford to go this year, but may take advantage of free "lunch at the fair" just to see the barns.  I really hate not going at all.
Also, LukeMeister, love the bunny.  We had kittens born here Easter 2014. One is marked just like a Dutch bunny, so we named her Cady for the Cadbury bunny, and call her "Cady Bunny".*


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10
Thanks, I go through 4H to stock show and county fair


----------



## LukeMeister

Poka_Doodle said:


> 8
> Be nice to me and I will be nice back


Sorry I didn't know that that was a ribbon! XD 9 1/2 What place is it?


sadieml said:


> *10
> AWESOME ribbon!  You should be very proud of yourself and your girls.  We are toying with the idea of showing my sons wether.  Our state fair is now and we can't afford to go this year, but may take advantage of free "lunch at the fair" just to see the barns.  I really hate not going at all.
> Also, LukeMeister, love the bunny.  We had kittens born here Easter 2014. One is marked just like a Dutch bunny, so we named her Cady for the Cadbury bunny, and call her "Cady Bunny".*


Thanks. Aw that's cute.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10
Grand champion, that is what the sign I am holding says


----------



## LukeMeister

10
Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10
Thanks, I posted about it on BYC but it was late that night


----------



## LukeMeister

10
Ah.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

8


----------



## Poka_Doodle

8


----------



## LukeMeister

10


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## LukeMeister

10


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## LukeMeister

10


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## LukeMeister

10


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## LukeMeister

10


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## LukeMeister

ten


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## LukeMeister

10


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## LukeMeister

10


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## LukeMeister

10


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## LukeMeister

10


----------



## sadieml

10

Has everyone else forgotten this thread?  Come on people!


----------



## LukeMeister

10


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10
IKR I was going to post about the fact it is boring to have no toher advatars to rate besides Luke's amazing one


----------



## LukeMeister

10
XD Thanks. ^-^


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## LukeMeister

10


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## LukeMeister

10


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## LukeMeister

10


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## LukeMeister

10


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## LukeMeister

10


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## LukeMeister

10


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## LukeMeister

10


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10
Sorry I missed seeing this


----------



## LukeMeister

10
It's cool


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## Ackthecat

10


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## samssimonsays

10, I love your horse Poka! Gorgeous color!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10
Thanks, she is an amazing girl and very important to my mom.
Sadie is so cute


----------



## samssimonsays

Poka_Doodle said:


> 10
> Thanks, she is an amazing girl and very important to my mom.
> Sadie is so cute


Thank you   I debated putting a pic of just her up but haven't convinced the husband to let her stay yet.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hopefully he will realize what she means to you


----------



## Goatgirl47

9


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## CinnamonEli

10


----------



## samssimonsays

9


----------



## CinnamonEli

10!  Love the collage


----------



## samssimonsays

CinnamonEli said:


> 10!  Love the collage


Thanks! It is so hard to pic just ONE pic


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------



## CinnamonEli

10


----------



## Poka_Doodle

10


----------

